# White Nür gets a few goodies...



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Fitted some basic mods onto the car the other day... 

Garage Defend carbon fiber GT cooling panel 
Auto Select LED tail lights 
Apexi Turbo Timer
HKS Intercooler Piping Kit (complete with pods)
HKS Super Sequential Blowoff Valve (SSQV) kit 
HKS New EVC V boost controller 
Nismo GT500 titanium shift knob 
Nismo Oil Filler cap 
Nismo Radiator cap 
Nismo Carbon pilar garnish 
Nismo S-Tune Suspension
Nismo Smoked Front Indicators
Nismo Smoked Side Indicators
Trust Extention Front Pipe
Trust PE-TI R Titanium Catback Exhaust
Stainless Steel 304 De-Cat Pipe


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Brilliant eye-candy nice spec btw:thumbsup:


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Been wondering how the Trust PE-TI R exhaust looked on a car now I know WOW:clap:
M-spec or V-spec2 ?


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks WIT BLITZ. It's a V-Spec II Nür.


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

wah.... nice car and nice mod mate.


----------



## spanishjohn (Dec 27, 2006)

lucky bastard i want to be you nice car dude how much? (SAVE A PENNY AT A TIME)


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

awesome


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Gorgess!


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

wow, thats just awesome.... was it that clean when it was new?  :bowdown1:


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks! Will take some better quality pictures.


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

I've just put a Greddy spec TI-R on my RB26 equipped 200SX & WOW it's loud! but then you put the bung in & it's soooooooo quiet!

A real jekyl & hyde system & weighing in at 4.8 kilo's a shed load of weight saved too!

Awesome looking car Mr DarkChild. Tunnels are your new best friend


----------



## fad (Jan 22, 2007)

Did you get the car from the used car dealer in bangsar near beach club ?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

fad said:


> Did you get the car from the used car dealer in bangsar near beach club ?


Isn't Beach Club in KL where all the other clubs are? My father brought in the car...


----------



## fad (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh yeah my molestake, yeah i saw this car. salesman told me the car is not for sale as the boss's son is using it.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Recently added a Top Secret front bumper and CF diffuser along with Nismo side skirts. Will be looking to add the CF rear diffuser with Kevlar Vortech Generator and a set of rims too. Any suggestions for what rims I should go for? Was thinking along the lines of "19 either the LMGT4's in the bronze or the TE37's in a shade of gunmetal grey or black. 









Shot with K810i at 2007-07-26









Shot with K810i at 2007-07-26









Shot with K810i at 2007-07-26









Shot with K810i at 2007-07-26









Shot with K810i at 2007-07-26









Shot with K810i at 2007-07-26









Shot with K810i at 2007-07-26









Shot with K810i at 2007-07-26


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

awesome. i like how small the front plate is.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

mann i like your car. it looks awsome. get some volk racing te37 top secret edition and your car looks perfect!

cheers


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

LMGT4's would look stunning.:smokin: 

Take a while to order though, I waited 3 months for mine.


----------



## Ulrik (Oct 12, 2005)

Got to love white R34s....


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

i think some bronze ce28's would looks pretty nice too.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A stunning looking car:smokin: 

Terje.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

...wow, i'm soo jelous


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

hi, Leonard...your car look nice man...... i think uisng the TE37 with 19" will look a lot better. cheers man....


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Thank you all very much. Thank you for the suggestions too... Will keep them in mind! Cheers!

Thanks Jack. Your's is awesome too!


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Yes Yes Yes!


----------



## GTR13 (Nov 14, 2003)

whats the quality of the top secret front bar like fitment etc, and what is the front diffuser looks different to the top secret ones i have seen? can the standard nissan item fit the top secret front bar?, iam looking to put the same front bar on my v-spec II and top secret side skirts and carbon bonnet . As for wheels the lmgt4's look good in black on the white and silver 34's


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

The new 19" Volk RE30 Formula Limited would really suit your car.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

GTR13,
It's a Top Secret CF front diffuser. Yes, the standard diffuser can be used. jlck has done exactly that. You can find some pictures here. 
My bnr34 Face Off.....
Do put up some pictures after you've fitted those parts!

Bean,
I had a look at the Volk RE30 Formula Limited in the Rays website. However, it looks like they're only available up to 18". Cheers!


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Some slightly better quality pictures from a digital camera...


































What do you think of these rims? 
If I go for the TE37's, I'll probably powdercoat them gunmetal like the Advans...
Rim's will definately be 19"'s.


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

if you come down to singapore

I have 

te37 bronze in 19s 
Nto3Rs in 18s 
LMgt4s black in 18s
GCo7s british black in 18s

We can test fit them and see which ones you like


----------



## Zchua (Aug 16, 2006)

GoingGTR, can the LMGT4 (18) fit nicely onto a R34 GTT?


----------



## skyline swift (Aug 20, 2003)

wow wicked looking car, well done


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Just fitted some Carbon Wing Mounts from MGMStudio which are 5cm higher than the stock ones. They arrived not too long ago, thanks to Miguel @ Newera parts. 
Sorry for the crappy phone camera pictures. Will take some better quality ones soon.












































Also on the way are some nice Mine's Carbon Aero Mirror Type II courtesy of Nick @ Kanzen Performance, a Carbon Bumper Protector I picked up from ericgtr, and some nice TE37's in 19" x 9 1/2j +12offset being powder coated Matte Black.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice example, did you make the rear lights darker? or is it because of your camera they look darker?

Love to see it with the TE37's mounted


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Pharoahe,

It's the camera. It's a really bad phone camera. 
I'll get better shots taken. =)

Would it look good if I darkened the lights? *laughs*


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

DarkChild said:


> Pharoahe,
> 
> It's the camera. It's a really bad phone camera.
> I'll get better shots taken. =)
> ...


 good question, but I think it looks better if you do not make the lights look darker


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

wow.... seem like a lot of nice stuffs to be fit in later on  nice stuffs

cheers.....


----------



## KHANZ (Aug 18, 2007)

all you need know is the rear nismo spats


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

jlck,
Thanks Jack.

KHANZ,
Looking to fit a Top Secret rear Carbon Diffuser with those Vortech Generator things. Cheers.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

As I am still currently in San Francisco, I am unable to get work on my car. However, my brother is kind enough to help me out so, here are a couple of shots he took after installing the Mine's Carbon mirrors, big thanks to Nick @ Kanzen.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Real nice, blue carbon weave


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

This is looking good DarkChild.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Do you have a tinted front screen? 

very nice btw


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks Rostampoor...

GTR RGT,
Yup, all the glasses have been tinted. Cheers.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

wow! I like, can you see at night lol 

I guess thats legal in Malaysia?


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

GTR RGT,

Driving at night can take a bit of getting use to. Usually when parking in dark spaces, I have to wind down the windows when I reverse and I tend to leave them down a little if the roads are really really dark just so some light can enter the car. But so far I have had no problems.

It's illegal actually. *laughs*
But I'm lucky enough to get away with it, my license plate too. It's way too small. But so far I have not gotten problems from the authorities.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Showed up in the mail today... :squintdan 



























And these are sent off to be powder coated...



















Also on the way are Top Secret Bonnet Dampers and a Top Secret Oil Catch.:smokin:


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

yo i want the wing extension tooooo.how much u bought them for???maybe u can selll it to me when u change to gt wings.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

DarkChild said:


> And these are sent off to be powder coated...


Black?


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Don't powder coat them black or any other color. White on white works excellent  Shame on those wheels... :bawling:

Other than that, you got an really nice car!!!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice! 

eric its myself/newera where the wing extensions come from il drop you a pm on them with prices


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

ericgtr,
I don't plan on fitting a GT wing. *laughs*

Rostampoor,
Yup, Matte Black.

Domo-kun,
Awww, I don't like white on white unfortunately.
I want them looking like JBwangan's, or this...


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

This Skyline is getting better and better


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

White on white would be nice. A b!tch to keep clean, but looks very nice, especially at night.


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

wow.... this was one of my favorite rim..... :bowdown1:


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Got any more pics or spec of the yellow porker... Stuning stance with the black TE37's...


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

driftboy said:


> Got any more pics or spec of the yellow porker... Stuning stance with the black TE37's...


Just these....


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Beautiful and clean - as I like it. Nice LEDs


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

hey have got the original stickers for your rims????


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey ericgtr, 
Yes I do, but they're pretty expensive so I've gotten some replica's to use. I will compare them to the original before deciding which one to stick on the rims.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

this thing looks fantastic, really getting allong nicely.


----------



## faysal_gt (Nov 3, 2007)

Like the l.e.d's!


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

I just arrived in KL today after a freaking 20 hour flight and 4 hour transit time. Feel like all the energy has been sucked out of me and left me miserable. 
However, the moment I saw her sitting in the driveway it just put a huge smile on my face...

The rims have been powder coated and fitted. Didn't get a good look at what tires they are wrapped in yet. No stickers on them yet too...


















My CF Wing Mounts that are 5cm higher than stock...


















Mine's CF Mirrors









Top Secret Oil Catch Can, Top Secret Bonnet Dampers and CF Bumper Protector has yet to be fitted.


















Testing what the CF Bumper protector might look like fitted....


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

That car has a nice ass


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

looking sweet dude! whats the make and where did you get the cf rear bumper protector


----------



## Richwhite (Jul 5, 2007)

Im loving that :bowdown1: Would have been nice to see it on the original white rim aswel because im sure that would have looked equally as good.But they definatly fit in with the look of your car. I wish we could have a windscreen tint like that in this country and get away with it.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Looking good with the stealth look. Black wheels look good. 

I might be the minority here, but not overly keen on the rear bumper protector...

Seems to break up your car too much


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks guys!

r33 v-spec,
I know what you mean. Looks kinda bare at the bottom too. I'm planning to get a Top Secret CF Rear Diffuser and Kevlar Vortex Generators to fill it up. Like the one's on JBwangan's. Should look much better.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Yeah your probably right will look better with the diffuser and vortex generators


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Stuck some original Rays decals on the rims. The car is in need of a good polish. Lot's of stains here and there and a simple wash just won't cut it. 
But here are a few pictures anyway.










The powder coat looks very good. Stickers are all still there in fact.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Car looks excellent. Nice work!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks very good,just not sure about the CF bumper protector,looks a bit out of place for me


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Black wheels on a white car. Who'da thought it???

Looks good and those wheels are superb.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

I am liking this car! (Even the rear bumper protector!) :thumbsup:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Looks even better! 

Black wheels on white just looks beautiful 

Where did you source the stickers from? Original?


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Your Nur looks stunning Darkchild!


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks guys! This is inspiration from all of your cars in fact. 

r33 v-spec,
The stickers are original. While I was in the states, there were people that have gotten Rays rims but didn't want their decals so I bought it off them. Not cheap though. I think you might be able to find them on ebay too in fact.


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

you can buy replacement decals from rays. without much trouble.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Thanks for the info guys 

Wouldn;t trust the Ebay ones!


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Here are some more pictures with the CF bumper protector attached. There is a hole at the bottom to fasten it with a clip however, the sides still flap around freely. Double sided tape isn't working very well so I might want to rivet it in. We shall see how that goes...


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Looking very good. Interesting car collection in the background :O


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Whats up with all those cars in the background?
Dont tell me they're all yours . . .


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

That's my garage. They belong to my dad. He's a car nutter too. It was actually because of him I'm one too.


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Those damn rich people.. :chuckle: 
Your R34 looks great !


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Excellent car collection, and the R34 is looking sweet as always! 

Really really liking the black TE's! Look so sweet against the white. 

This is the problem with non-Nismo parts(!!!), they don't fit properly! You'll have to be careful how you rivet it, so as to not be too visible


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

tastey.

anymore pics of the 550 maranello in the back?


----------

